# POISON-BIKES mit P.M. sind jetzt "Rohloff Ready"



## Poison.Martin (7. September 2011)

Alle  unsere Bikes mit Post Mount Bremsaufnahme sind jetzt "Rohloff Ready",  d.h. sie können auch nachträglich auf Rohloff Getriebenabe umgerüstet  werden. Dies gilt insbesondere für die Carbon-Hardtails Graphene und  Graphite sowie für das All Mountain Fully Acetone.

Wer Fragen zu Getriebenaben - ggf. mit GATES-Riemenantrieb - hat, ist hier in diesem Thread richtig.

VG Martin


----------



## onkel_c (9. September 2011)

wie habt ihr das gelöst?
mittels OEM Achsplattenaufnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison.Martin (9. September 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> wie habt ihr das gelöst?
> mittels OEM Achsplattenaufnahme?



Eigene Entwicklung: Lösung durch ein leichtes Alu-Frästeil.


----------



## Poison.Martin (9. September 2011)

Unsere Lösung für PM ist ähnlich der Rohloff Speedbone Lösung für IS2000.
Unser kleines und leichte Alu-Frästeil wird auf die hintere Bohrung des jeweiligen Bremssattels aufgelegt und mit einer längeren Schraube im PM-Gewinde befestigt. Unsere Lösung funktioniert bei allen unseren POISON-Bikes, die PM haben. Dabei ist es egal, ob der PM-Aufnahme auf der Hinterbaustrebe (z.B. Acetone) oder Antriebsstrebe (z.B. Graphene und Graphite) liegt.


----------



## onkel_c (12. September 2011)

bildchen dazu?


----------



## Poison.Martin (12. September 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> bildchen dazu?



Ich habe es bereits in der Hand gehabt und es ist jetzt schon an mehreren Muster- und Kundenbikes verbaut worden. Fotos habe ich noch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 224823 (28. September 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Unsere Lösung für PM ist ähnlich der Rohloff Speedbone Lösung für IS2000.
> Unser kleines und leichte Alu-Frästeil wird auf die hintere Bohrung des jeweiligen Bremssattels aufgelegt und mit einer längeren Schraube im PM-Gewinde befestigt.



An dem neuen Alu-Frästeil stützt sich dann also eine OEM2 Achsplatte ab (?) Falls es inzwischen Bilder davon gibt, bitte posten. Kann man diesen PM-Adapter schon bei euch bestellen oder ist das noch ein Prototyp?


----------



## Poison.Martin (29. September 2011)

monkeyranch schrieb:


> An dem neuen Alu-Frästeil stützt sich dann also eine OEM2 Achsplatte ab (?) Falls es inzwischen Bilder davon gibt, bitte posten. Kann man diesen PM-Adapter schon bei euch bestellen oder ist das noch ein Prototyp?



Bin seit heute wieder im Office. Hatte leider einen Todesfall in der Familie.
OEM2 ist korrekt. Bilder habe ich noch keine. Bekomme ich wohl morgen. Kann einzeln bestellt werden. 80 Euro pro Stück zzgl. 5 Euro Versand. Bestellnummer ist 014 012 010 000.

VG Martin


----------



## Edged (30. September 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Eigene Entwicklung: Lösung durch ein leichtes Alu-Frästeil.



Na, ihr seid aber spät dran. Andere können das schon länger.


----------



## Poison.Martin (1. Oktober 2011)

Edged schrieb:


> Na, ihr seid aber spät dran. Andere können das schon länger.



Besser spät als nie.

Und der trotz der erst kurz zurückliegenden Einführungen sind wir mit der Nachfrage bei unserem 2012er PM-Modellen mit Rohloff sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Deleted 224823 (1. Oktober 2011)

Edged schrieb:


> Andere können das schon länger.



Rohloff-Adapter für Postmount-Rahmen? Ich suche schon eine ganze Weile vergeblich danach. Beispiele bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224823 (18. August 2012)

onkel_c schrieb:


> bildchen dazu?



So sieht es wohl aus:
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/8375893/?s6


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2012)

Kann es sein das man die hintere Schraube schief ins Gewinde geschraubt hat und das es mit der Bremsmomentabstützung und dem Ausfallende vorkommen kann, das es das Laufrad herausdrückt

G.


----------



## Deleted 224823 (18. August 2012)

Was die Schraube angeht: Keine Ahnung, hab nur das Bild gefunden. Ob das Laufrad rausgedrückt wird würde mich auch interessieren. Benutzt das schon jemand?


----------

